# Canopus Procoder 3 - Presetexport



## olaf hennings (27. Januar 2009)

moin moin in die runde!

ich habe den procoder 3 auf mehrern rechnern installiert und brauche eigentlich immer ähnliche oder sogar die gleichen presets für video renderings.....

meine frage nun...kann man irgendwie die voreinstellungen ("presets") exportieren, sodass man quasi eine datei oder so auf den anderen rechnern einfügt, und dann garantiert die gleichen settings als ausgangspunkt hat?

vielen dank vorab!


----------



## chmee (28. Januar 2009)

Schau doch mal im Procoder-Ordner ob es dort einen Preset-Bereich gibt, oder Dateien, die solche sein könnten ( Endung oder Name auffällig ). Testweise mal ein Preset erstellen und schauen, ob es auf der Festplatte abgelegt wird.

Hier zu lesen : http://ediusforum.grassvalley.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5025

mfg chmee


----------

